# Review: Seiko SKX007 Diver's 200m



## iam7head

Hello guys, here's my review on the legendary SKX007, let's start off with the specifications:

Seiko SKX007
200M WR
7s26 21 Jewels automatic movement
Hardlex crystal
41mm Stainless steel case(brushed with polished sides)
22mm lugs
Screw down crown at 4 o'clock
Unidirection diver's bezel(with lume pip)
Screw on caseback
Date/day display

*Case: 
*
Thick stainless steel case with 22mm lugs, the oversized screw down crown and crown guard does it good job clearing the wrist. The total height measured from bezel to case back is 13.25mm. The caseback is in polished stainless steel with the legendary tsunami logo(along with all the information engraved). The lugs takes the Seiko's beefy "fat spring bar" like many of their diver's.

*Bezel:*
Tight and positive click uni-directional bezel gives it a real tool diver feel, 120 clicks total. The grip on the bezel is decent, wish there's more area to really get a good grip. Lume pip on 12 o'clock position is lit up nicely.

*Crystal:*
The Skx007 is using Seiko's own Hardlex crystal, it has a flat face with a chamfered edge. Not sure if the edge treatment have anything to do with increasing chipping resistance vs a flat polished edge. However it does give you a really cool looking distortion of the lume dots on the dial if you look at it side way.

*Movement:*
21 jewels automatic Seiko's own 7s26, I am averaging in the 5 second range out of the box(before "breaking in"), 4x hours power reserve. Non hand windable and non-hacking, which is expected for many similar movement at this price point.

*Dial/Hands:*
Clean, understated dial design that maximize readability in less than ideal situation, the chapter ring is usable and readable, not something a lot of watch can claim. The Lumibrite is a torch at night, especially with all the oversized lume dots on the dial, likewise the hands have plenty of lume. Date/Day feature like wise is oversized and very easy to read(unlike the date window on my Ecozilla), day display is available in Spanish as well. However it's a dragging date/day change, the wheel will start to rotate around 11 pm and will not complete until 1 am the next day(something ETA movement user will need to adjust to).

*Bracelet:*
The K1 version is supplied with the "Jubilee" style bracelet, it's built with solid link with a folded endlinks. 22mm at lugs and tapers down to 20mm at clasp. Personally I think it's a stylish design(polished center with brushed side) but with a heavy watch head the bracelet felt a little out of place. If you are one of those folks that prefer a loose fit with your metal bracelet, the jubilee would even feel more loose and noisy. I personally prefer the a tight fit on bracelet and it's not that bad once you get used to it. With that said, most people would agree it's a really comfortable bracelet to wear since it gives a great deal of flex.

*Packaging/Presentation:*
Watch comes with a white paper outer box, which holds the silver international manual and the white cardboard Seiko watch box. The white watch box has a removable top lid, inside there's a cotton filled watch holder.

*Conclusion:*
Being one of the best seller for Seiko, the skx007 is a easy watch to like. Build quality rivals many other diver 2x the cost, timeless tool diver styling with all the nut and bolt feature to make it a solid value diver's watch.

*High Point*
+Built quality is superb, easily to rival other diver's at twice the cost.
+High visibility, great lume 
+Simple understated tool diver styling 
+Very affordable price tag

*Low Point*
-Bezel can use more gripping surface
-Non-hacking and non-handwindable movement
-"Me too" and somewhat dated styling
-Jubilee bracelet felt filmy comparing to the head

I hope you enjoy my review of the SKX007, let me know if I missed anything or if you have any question, comment or concern.

Thanks

Jay

Edit: Custom polished center Seiko oyster bracelet added


----------



## RichardC

I enjoyed the read and the pictures.
If I may suggest: try and fit a president bracelet for a more solid feel and look.
It's worth it, they are about 55 USD on the internet.


----------



## iam7head

Hello Richard,

Thanks for the suggestion, I actually ordered an oyster bracelet for it already. I would definitely get the president/tsunami if I don't already have a president style bracelet on my other watch.

Let me post some picture once i have the bracelet.


----------



## sharper

Great review and pictures! I love my 007, I find the bezel has adequate grip and the original bracelet does feel flimsy. I have replaced it with a SEL oyster and it wears great.


----------



## dcamelia2010

That's great review. Do you think Seiko is the best ?


----------



## iam7head

dcamelia2010 said:


> That's great review. Do you think Seiko is the best ?


Best, if not one of the best in the price range.

<--recovering seikoholic


----------



## dcamelia2010

iam7head said:


> Best, if not one of the best in the price range.
> 
> <--recovering seikoholic


Best in quality, best in price


----------



## chriswalkerband

Love the tube chillin in the first pic...where did it come from? Looks like a 6L6 with extra prongs.

This watch is on my list for certain, diving is a passion and even though my Orient 2ER has held up great at the beach and snorkeling...I don't think it will handle a deep dive. The 007 surely does, many divers I've met swear by it.


----------



## mumbleypeg

Love my 007.

Tube may be an EL 84


----------



## iam7head

chriswalkerband said:


> Love the tube chillin in the first pic...where did it come from? Looks like a 6L6 with extra prongs.
> 
> This watch is on my list for certain, diving is a passion and even though my Orient 2ER has held up great at the beach and snorkeling...I don't think it will handle a deep dive. The 007 surely does, many divers I've met swear by it.


that's a tube I took from my electronic class in high school many many years ago

The 007 is getting quite a lot of wrist time, it's amazing simple and versatile time piece for sure.


----------



## kasemo

wow,a real beauty,great review!love the pics also!|>


----------



## chriswalkerband

Picked one up for fathers day (love my girlfriend!) The watch and the girl are keepers for sure =) It's held up amazing during free diving. Had some issues regulating it, but it's running much more accurately now. Readers beware - this thread may prompt you to purchase (or beg your friends and family for one).


----------



## iam7head

Mine has improved accuracy after the movement settles in a bit, for the first couple weeks I have to reset the time once every week because it was running very fast.

Now it's running within 5 seconds range(fast) with out any regulation, that's pretty impressive for such an entry level auto movement.


----------



## [email protected]

I really enjoyed reading this review and photos are simply outstanding.


----------



## Ramblin man

Great review, great pics, thanks.


----------



## Pubcrawler

Nice review and great pics!


----------



## johant

Great review, and very nice pictures!

I regret selling my SKX007; it is an iconic dive watch. But somehow there's always another interesting watch that prevents me from re-buying the 007.

I actually liked the looseness of the Jubilee bracelet. It made the watch more comfortable to me.


----------



## saatci

Hi everyone,
i'd like to chime in with an issue if you dont mind, however i'm happy with my 007, i ve been thinking to replace the bezel for a long time with a slant bezel similar to rolex submariner or omega seamaster if available in seiko range...IMO this bezel is a bit protrusive do you know any bezel to fit 007...thanks so much...have a great day!


----------



## MarioTito

Excellent Review, well documented, and excellent pictures. Many thanks for this good review.


----------



## Jmloyman

Very Nice Pictures >),


----------



## Heskey

Great review! I was just wandering how is the quality of this compared to the Seiko monster? Also does anyone think this watch would be good for someone with small wrists?


----------



## MeierHH

Heskey said:


> Great review! I was just wandering how is the quality of this compared to the Seiko monster? Also does anyone think this watch would be good for someone with small wrists?


First: the Monster Strap is by far more massive and of superior quality. Second: The 007 has a black bezel insert. It will get scratches. Scratches on the Monster bezel are less viewable (but this is no quality issue...).

Small wrists: no problem. Compared to nowadays standards the 007 is not big.

Kind regards from Hamburg, Germany


----------



## Isdaako

Great photos, thanks!


----------



## Lemper

Great photos and a wonderful review!


----------



## Redlinez

My Landmonster has rolled pins that come out of the bracelet, seems to happen more when I'm in water. The black painted markings on the bezel have come out in several places. It's probably 5 years old though.


----------



## joe le harki

Great job!

I love your pictures they are amazing, i own the SKX007K1, but i need the bracelet in your first pictures is so beautiful


----------



## wizard0

thanks for review, and thanks to this forum cause otherwise i wouldn't notice the skx007. I was actually on my way last week to buy a hamilton auto, but my dad asked me to think twice before buying. So as I'm willing to buy a starter auto i'm here on a good way i think.

But i have a question about the skx007. I just won't simply start a topic about my question that's why i'm asking here, so i hope i'm in the right topic. I'm from the Netherlands and my jewelstore sells the skx007 for 300 euro's! Is that reasonable? Cause i can find it online for 200 euro's etc...

planning to buy it from creationwatches.com for 173 euro. Any advise or comments would be appreciated.

thanks in advance,

wizard0


----------



## JoostG

Hi Wizard0,
I'm investigating the purchase of a SKX007 in the Netherlands as well. I found BestTime from IJmuiden on marktplaats (Gerrit Nanne) which offers them brand new for € 189,00. He has some good review by others. 
Let me know if you pull the trigger. I will wait a little as I just received my Steinhart Ocean 1 Green, and have a Stowa on order. My wife will kill me if I would purchase the Seike in the meantime.
Good luck


----------



## deluded

Wow... 300 euros sounds kinda pricey.


----------



## wizard0

I'm a bit curious about buying "a new watch" from a secondhand place. Even i doubt buying from creationwatches. If i buy it from my jewelstore i'm definitely sure the watch is 100procent seiko, and new. Any good reviews about creationwatches?


----------



## oiljam

I'm in the uk and bought from creation watches, they come highly recommend from me. I'll be buying from them again for sure.
Bit of advice though, buy the SKX007 on the rubber strap to keep the price as low as possible, then research after market bracelets/straps. I bought a super oyster II from wjean and its a great addition.
Don't be afraid to buy from creation watches, they're a good company.

Regards


----------



## oiljam

This is mine from creation watches with the super oyster II from wjean.


----------



## wizard0

I'm planning on a NATO strap. Not quit sure to buy black with black PVD or chrome PVD.


----------



## achilles

I did exactly like what oiljam did. But mine is SKX009J. Bought it on rubber strap and bought separately wjean bracelet. Awesome combination! :-!

creationwatches.com is a good and reliable vendor.....have dealt with them before, and will recommend them anytime! |>


----------



## YuYou Ling

Hello,
Just a question, seiko's SKX007/009 is known to have a raised bezel, having the crystal at a lower height than the bezel, does it have any benefits?


----------



## bp6270

Great review! I was looking for my next affordable divers watch and had my eyes set on this (especially for the price-point). Thanks for the review and great photos as well. :-!


----------



## Yoda2005

The SKX line gives a great bang for the buck.

I had a SKX173 and flipped it a couple of years ago.

As of last week this watch found it's way to my wrist.


----------



## Crezo

To the original poster, great review and stunning pics, so good in fact that I now hate you, as You've just forced me to buy one 

spotted some refurbs of these from the 80s on eBay and fell in love with the styling... and only just found out they still made them new, and for silly cheap money too. I've been spending most days for the last two weeks looking at pics and trying to decide wether to buy one or not, but after seeing these pics and how it looks on an oyster strap I could resist no more. I never thought anything would replace my Pam 111 but I think this just might get into the rotation now 



oiljam said:


> This is mine from creation watches with the super oyster II from wjean.
> 
> ive just ordered from the same place, however in all their pics these don't have the "21 jewels" text on like yours does. I've seen loads of pics, some with that text, some without. Is this due to a slightly different model or year of manufacture etc?


----------



## Jackwibble

Crezo said:


> To the original poster, great review and stunning pics, so good in fact that I now hate you, as You've just forced me to buy one
> 
> spotted some refurbs of these from the 80s on eBay and fell in love with the styling... and only just found out they still made them new, and for silly cheap money too. I've been spending most days for the last two weeks looking at pics and trying to decide wether to buy one or not, but after seeing these pics and how it looks on an oyster strap I could resist no more. I never thought anything would replace my Pam 111 but I think this just might get into the rotation now
> 
> 
> 
> oiljam said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine from creation watches with the super oyster II from wjean.
> 
> ive just ordered from the same place, however in all their pics these don't have the "21 jewels" text on like yours does. I've seen loads of pics, some with that text, some without. Is this due to a slightly different model or year of manufacture etc?
> 
> 
> 
> The model with the 21 jewels script is a made in Japan Seiko it has the inscription either side of 6 o clock or a J model the one without is assembled at the Seiko Korean factory and is a K model otherwise identical, the J models are usually slightly more expensive.
> I have also used Creation watches and can highly recommend them, very good price and service.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crezo

Hi, thanks for the info, good to know!
I just pulled the trigger on a wjean solid end lug oyster for it too after reading some reviews and interviews with the guy following your tip.

This site is great, but I really need to stay away or its going to end up (more) expensive ;-)

Quite excited


----------



## Crezo

Well that was quick! Just arrive today so 4 days turnaround is pretty damn good from Creation. Really loving the watch I have to say, so thanks for the review, it totally sold me on it!


----------



## deluded

I just collected my SKX007 that I sent to my watchmaker for modding and regulating.

First of all, he forgot to regulate it. But he said it's about +10 seconds per day. I know that's supposed to be acceptable, just that I've seen 007s that performed better. And I was gonna pay him for his services anyway.

Next, he told me he lost the original hour hand I passed him. And that was only when I asked him for the original hands back. Sigh..

But yeah, I'm happy with the results.










1. Bezel from Dave Murphy
2. Ceramic bezel insert from Manbu
3. Hands from Yobokies
4. Double-domed sapphire with AR coating from Yobokies
5. Dial from Dagaz
6. Brushed aluminium chapter ring from Dagaz

Was feeling good about the mod, but can't help feeling a little unsatisfied with the under-delivering.


----------



## achilles

This totally changes the look of the Seiko classic diver which by itself is a beauty and an icon! :roll:


----------



## deluded

achilles said:


> This totally changes the look of the Seiko classic diver which by itself is a beauty and an icon! :roll:


I'm sensing that you don't entirely agree to the mods I've made and I can understand why. The SKX007 is indeed a beauty and iconic, but I bought it mainly because I've seen many gorgeous mods and intended to make my own unique version of this classic piece.

I do love my modded 007 and I'm pretty sure I won't be seeing anyone with the same 007 as me.


----------



## FM1520

I've had mine for about 10 years and it has slowed way down. I took it into the watch guy and they want 150.00 to service it. The service includes complete disassembly and cleaning of all parts. As you know I can a new one for about the same price. Anyone have any ideas on service.


----------



## Shaetuan

I just had mine completely overhauled from Seiko service center in NJ, and I even had a new Hadlex crystal installed and it came out to be that much. Yes you can buy another one for about that price, but having mine serviced at Seiko I know it's warrantied for a year, so I did it. Take the $150 and put toward something else; unless you really want a pair of 007's... (nothing wrong with that either ).


----------



## Friday

Hi, all. I a newbie here and this is my first post at the forum. I've been looking for another watch to buy and ended up reading this forum. I have few Seiko watches (quartz, kinetic), never had automatics. As an entry level automatic watch I am considering SKX007. Reading this forum I've came up with couple questions: (i) as I see most of the people replacing the bracelet - I like the look of the original bracelet - is it about the quality of the bracelet so everybody replacing it? (ii) what would be your suggestions on online retailers (except eBay, amazon). Thanks and hopefully I will get my first automatic Seiko soon.

Update: I've made some online research and realised that there is a model SKX007J-T2 that comes with oyster bracelet (and also there are so many other models/bracelets http://chronograph.com/store/productlist.asp?listno=). But the only place where I can buy this model sells them for around $300.


----------



## scuttle

deluded said:


> I'm sensing that you don't entirely agree to the mods I've made and I can understand why. The SKX007 is indeed a beauty and iconic, but I bought it mainly because I've seen many gorgeous mods and intended to make my own unique version of this classic piece.


I've never seen a modded 7 that looked as good as the original - PMMs aside - and yours, to me, is no exception.

BUT SO WHAT? It's not like there's a shortage of unmodded SKX007s, so you're not depriving anyone of the original, and there's no reason your taste should be the same as mine. I think it's great that people are drawn into experimenting this way.

(The one mod I have ever considered is a high acrylic dome for a retro feel.)


----------



## scuttle

Friday said:


> Hi, all. I a newbie here and this is my first post at the forum. I've been looking for another watch to buy and ended up reading this forum. I have few Seiko watches (quartz, kinetic), never had automatics. As an entry level automatic watch I am considering SKX007. Reading this forum I've came up with couple questions: (i) as I see most of the people replacing the bracelet - I like the look of the original bracelet - is it about the quality of the bracelet so everybody replacing it? (ii) what would be your suggestions on online retailers (except eBay, amazon). Thanks and hopefully I will get my first automatic Seiko soon.
> 
> Update: I've made some online research and realised that there is a model SKX007J-T2 that comes with oyster bracelet (and also there are so many other models/bracelets Chronograph.com). But the only place where I can buy this model sells them for around $300.


There's nothing wrong with the original bracelet. The super oysters people favour are heavy (which is in fashion) and of exceptional quality - a wjean or yobokies super oyster quality bracelet would cost many times the price from Rolex or Omega.


----------



## scuttle

FM1520 said:


> I've had mine for about 10 years and it has slowed way down. I took it into the watch guy and they want 150.00 to service it. The service includes complete disassembly and cleaning of all parts. As you know I can a new one for about the same price. Anyone have any ideas on service.


You can buy a new 7s26 and slot it in yourself:

How to repair a Seiko 7S26 Automatic wrist watch

Yobokies (google the name) might be able to sell you a movement, otherwise buy the cheapest Seiko 5.


----------



## scuttle

Movements:

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## Ozimandius

Thorough review and great pictures! I just bought myself a SKX007J1 from the local AD and love it. On the hunt for an appropriate bracelet now...


----------



## squadgazzz

hello!
What exactly this model is? J,K? j2,k2?

I can't find 41mm model. 42-43 only.


----------



## Ipromise

squadgazzz said:


> hello!
> What exactly this model is? J,K? j2,k2?
> 
> I can't find 41mm model. 42-43 only.


Ah, you must be new to the vague world of Seiko divers, haha. The SKX007/9/173 are all the same size. The J and K just indicate if it was made in Japan or Malaysia. No big difference that I've seen.

The actual case size is 41.5 or 42mm. But it's awesome because private and mostly commercial sellers just pick random sizes and dial colors. Just buy one. It's the best diver you'll find under $300.


----------



## dantan

I purchased one of these earlier on eBay. Hopefully, I shall receive it by this coming Friday.


----------



## Adzy

Just ordered one of these bad boys too! Love the classic design and have heard enough great words about the 007 to convince my self to get another beater. Chucking on a nice oiled leather band with contrast stitching too.


----------

